# Peat Moss



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm looking to pick up some peat moss to use a filter media in my P's tank, but I have a question, If I buy a bail of it from Lowe's or Home Depot, are there any specifics that I should avoid?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Just make sure its natural, not treated with anything.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

All the peat moss I find is labeled as Sphagnuk Peat moss. What exactly is Sphagnum? Is it safe? Thanks Doc.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

could have fertz in it better check wit the expertz


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I use the sphagnum peat moss and never had a problem. What brand is it?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I just got pellets from Big Al's... Makes the tank look pretty sweet IMO...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

lo4life said:


> I just got pellets from Big Al's... Makes the tank look pretty sweet IMO...


Cool. I was debating this myself. Any chance of a real good pic without a flash, just tank light.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Just started it Dr Giggles. Just a slight tinge right now. Waitin for my PH to level out. The directions said to add 1 cup per 20G. I added about a cup total right now. Tryed to take pics but honestly you cant tell on the pic. It should take me a couple of weeks to get it where I want it. But I will post a picture for ya when it looks good!!!!!!! http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCatalog/c...=0&offset=0 thats the stuff that I bought.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks man. I like Marc Weis's products. Very good quality. Im gonna turn my 75G into a show style planted tank and I think i may use this also in my media basket. I like the idea this stuff turns fish waste into fertilizer for plants.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I'm a huge fan of peat.

I always get it in the pellet form.
It's more expensive, but one hell of a lot less messy and really does the trick.
I fill 7" sections of pantyhose with it and put it in the filters.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, I'm a huge fan of peat.
> 
> I always get it in the pellet form.
> It's more expensive, but one hell of a lot less messy and really does the trick.
> I fill 7" sections of pantyhose with it and put it in the filters.


How fast does it drop your PH?? Thats the ONLY thing that I am worried about. I dont want it to crash because of my ignorance using peat.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't think you'll have a problem in that area.
The drop is pretty gradual, and pretty natural.
Much better than adding pH decreasers.

I've only had excellent results by adding peat.
My pygos have gone into breeding colors after adding it, even spawning regularly in the tank amongst over a dozen other pygos.

By adding peat, you will only have positive results in my strong opinion.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

So just add the recomended amount?? I just dont wanna F up and kill my fish thats all.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm interested in that.
Maybe when I get my 55 set up I will do it.

Can anyone post pics?

Thanks


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I fill each of my filters with at least one bag of peat pellets.
It gives the water just a hint of a tea-like hue.

I'll go see if I can scare up my camera and shoot a couple of pics.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I just put teh second 2 cups in my tank and its lookin really good now. Gonna add 2 more tomarrow.. If anyone is thinkn bout doin this it is pretty sweet lookin IMO. My P is already starting to darken up.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

do that please


----------



## rotarypower (Dec 2, 2007)

I have just recently added peat to both my 90g and 150g tanks. It turned the water a slight tan color. My pygo's seem to like it. They are more active and they have gotten a little darker (their gold scales are more apparent as well). I used Premier sphagnum peat moss from Home Depot in a white and green bag. The pH hasn't been affected too much. Maybe in time. But overall, so far so good.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I will post some pics in a day or two. Have alot of classes in the next couple of days.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm glad you all like my thread. LOL very informative. Pics would def. help.


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

I would like to see some pics as well. I'm thinking of doing this in my 55 gallon tank. I'm worried though because i'm already having trouble keeping my pH up where it belongs.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Pics finally.. crappy but every one has been wanting them. Ill try to get better ones tomarrow.. My water is actually darker then it appears. Put 4 cups total in a 75G.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Funny...it never shows the way we all see them!
I like the tank though buddy! where are the fish?
I see a blur...that must be it..haha


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Down in the right hand corner.... That beastly 4 inch Elong LOL!!!!! Like I said I am going to try to get a pic tomarrow with my window open hopefully it will let a different kind of light in and be a better picture for you guys. Oh yea he was spazzin in that pic... I took it right before feeding time.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Alright here is a better pic..... Anyone have any other pics of their tanks?? You dont realize how good this looks till you have done it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Dude, that looks AWESOME!

And I hear ya about pics and video never coming out like it really looks.
All my pics and video make my tank look so friggin' dark...

I love the tea color your tank has.
That's very good for your fish too.

If you've ever been in a lfs that specializes in discus... you'll see some SERIOUS tannins in the water.
To the point that some of the tanks look like a strong brewed tea.

In my experience, this elevated concentration of tannins and water softening leads to much darker fish- almost black, with very pronounced gold glitter on their scales.
It also encourages spawning.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea I had a buddy that had some discus. Yea the first pic I put the light on one side and it came out and looked like I didnt do anything with my water at all.. The second pic is how I always have my light in the tank. And I fed him before I took the picture for ya notaverage.. Just so you could see how big the beast is. LOL Yea Id like to see him darken up a little. His tail is gettin pretty dark his body is still really silver. Thanks for the comments on the tank.


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks great. I'm gonna add some peat as soon as I can get my pH where it needs to be and stay there.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Another question is, what stops the peat moss from lowering the ph to an unhealthy low, or will it get to a certain range and stabilize?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I think its like coral. Coral stabilizes at around 7.2. Some one correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

You're not gonna get too acidic of a pH from peat.

Ever.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Good. That was one of my main concerns that was causing me some reservations about using it.


----------

